# Le grand défix !!!!!!!



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

Les aventures d'hier m'ont donné une petite idée...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





LE GRAND DEFIX !!!

Vous avez probablement tous une ou des mascottes persos du style de Kernic et Panel (hihi) !

Mon idée est la suivante : essayons de photographier nos mascottes dans les endroits et les positions les plus incongrues et les plus périlleuses du style ... K&amp;P aux commandes d'un F-16 ... K&amp;P sur les épaules de Michael Jackson ... K&amp;P sur le casque d'un CRS (avec le CRS dedans, bien entendu) ... K&amp;P sur la table d'un conseil d'administration (un vrai, bien entendu...) ... K&amp;P dans le décolleté d'Avril Lavigne ... etc... etc...

Essayons de déployer des trésors d'imagination pour les faire apparaître dans les endroits les plus inattendus : sur le plateau d'une émission télé, dans une manif... etc...

Seule condition : que la situation soit bien réelle et qu'aucun montage ne soit fait par après...la photo doit être originale et non truquée !!!

On jugerait les meilleures réalisations en tenant compte des risques qu'a pris l'auteur et du caractère exceptionnel de son image...

Du grand reportage quoi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







On se réserverait jusqu'à début septembre pour rentrer nos oeuvres ... et on les jugerait tous ensemble pour fin septembre, par exemple !

Qu'en pensez-vous ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

Pour éviter la triche, on devrait préalablement faire enregistrer nos mascottes sur ce thread lors de notre inscription...

Alors, je m'inscris officiellement avec K&amp;P :






A vous maintenant !!!


----------



## aricosec (30 Avril 2003)

je ne crois pas t'avoir autorisé a publier ma photo


----------



## bebert (30 Avril 2003)

Ok ça roule pour moi mais j'ai besoin d'un peu de temps ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Avec les ponts qui arrivent je devrais y arriver.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Ok ça roule pour moi mais j'ai besoin d'un peu de temps ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Avec les ponts qui arrivent je devrais y arriver.   * 

[/QUOTE]
Prends ton temps  mon Bébert et n'oublie pas de faire enregistrer ta mascotte ...!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * je ne crois pas t'avoir autorisé a publier ma photo
* 

[/QUOTE]
Allez Rico, sors ton Zeiss Ikon à soufflet de 1938 et vient participer avec nous....!!!


----------



## KARL40 (30 Avril 2003)

Euh... Je sais pas si vais pouvoir poster des photos de ma mascotte ....


----------



## bebert (30 Avril 2003)

theBig : je peux te demander un service ? À partir des photos déjà publiées, est-ce que tu pourrais les rendre disponible en grand format ? J'aimerai en faire des fond d'écran !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Euh... Je sais pas si vais pouvoir poster des photos de ma mascotte ....
* 

[/QUOTE]
Allez Karl ! Ne te dégonfles pas !!!!! Arrrffffffffff


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * theBig : je peux te demander un service ? À partir des photos déjà publiées, est-ce que tu pourrais les rendre disponible en grand format ? J'aimerai en faire des fond d'écran ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]







Petite question technique : je tire en 1280x960 ... je recadre, je redimensionne et j'écrase le fichier original au format +/- 320x240 (pour éviter d'être trop lourd ... pour une fois ...arf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) - conséquences : je n'ai plus le fichier d'origine, même sur mon memory stick que je formatte au fur et à mesure... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Vois-tu une solution ???????


----------



## jpmiss (30 Avril 2003)

Génial thebig! T'es vraiment un fou furieux! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'enregistre ma mascote dès que possible


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Vois-tu une solution ??????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
refaire la photo ?
comment chuis trop fort


----------



## bebert (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 







Petite question technique : je tire en 1280x960 ... je recadre, je redimensionne et j'écrase le fichier original au format +/- 320x240 (pour éviter d'être trop lourd ... pour une fois ...arf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) - conséquences : je n'ai plus le fichier d'origine, même sur mon memory stick que je formatte au fur et à mesure... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Vois-tu une solution ??????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu n'as pas gardé les originaux en grand format ? Alors c'est foutu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ça restera des éphemères. Tant pis.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
Ça restera des éphemères. Tant pis.
* 

[/QUOTE]
Ben, le problème c'est que jamais je n'aurais cru qu'elles allaient devenir des "vedettes"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mais t'en fais pas Bébert, au train où ça va, y'aura bientôt des posters 3 m x 2 m, des T-shirts, casquettes, et tellement de fonds d'écran que tu vas en dégueuler... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je t'en réserve l'exclu !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Génial thebig! T'es vraiment un fou furieux! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'enregistre ma mascote dès que possible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
...ça va saigner...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Sûr qu'on parlera de nous d'ici que quelques "fous furieux" ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) se mettent dans des situations pas possibles pour prendre le meilleur cliché !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : et je compte bien en être !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

A l'heure actuelle 3 participants :

Bébert,
jpmiss
et bibi

Je propose que l'on clôture les inscriptions fin mai, ce qui nous donne juin + juillet + août pour réaliser nos chefs-d'oeuvre !!!!!

Attention : toute mascotte non officiellement enregistrée fin mai ne pourra plus participer.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ps pour Finn : pourrais-tu le dire avec "autorité", mais préviens-moi avant pour que je ne sois pas surpris...(le froc !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Avril 2003)

Pas besoin d'autorité pour une si bonne idée. J'en suis !!!

Sus aux macottes. 

jpmiss : j'emmène mon luminou demain !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

On est déjà 4 !!!!
Si on arrive à + de 10, on demandera aux admins de nous agrafer en tête du bar avec la petite épingle...de cette manière, on ne perdra pas le fil de nos conneries...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...et un petit mot dans les actus siouplait !!!


----------



## Blob (1 Mai 2003)

J'inscris mes 2 mascottes (zak et ice )


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Pas besoin d'autorité pour une si bonne idée. J'en suis !!!

Sus aux macottes. 

jpmiss : j'emmène mon luminou demain !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi c'est un plick (le plick vampire plus précisémént). Première apparition sur Macgé prévue pour ce soir.

Au fait thebig on a droit a combien de photos? parceque d'ici a septembre...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 
Au fait thebig on a droit a combien de photos? parceque d'ici a septembre...  * 

[/QUOTE]
Si on disait 25 photos chacun ?????? ça t'irait ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




...plus si tu veux !


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Si on disait 25 photos chacun ?????? ça t'irait ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...plus si tu veux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

'tain ca va etre une boucherie! j'enregistre ma mascote apres une petite bouffe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'es vraiment trop fort thebig


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mai 2003)

Tidju ! fait calme ce soir ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...ça fait du bien !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mai 2003)

Je retire ce que j'ai dit au-dessus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Salut jpmiss et bonne bouffe !!!


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Tidju ! fait calme ce soir ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...ça fait du bien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca doit etre a cause du foot et du WE prolongé combinés


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Ca doit etre a cause du foot et du WE prolongé combinés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tiens du beau monde


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mai 2003)

La Paix soit avec Toi, Petit Scarabée !!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * La Paix soit avec Toi, Petit Scarabée !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

La sagesse et les cochonnes guide tes pas mon Big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bonne soirée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon Week-End 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quoique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  je vais lancer une pétition pour que tu travailles demain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Qu'on rigole un peu


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

La sagesse et les cochonnes guide tes pas mon Big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bonne soirée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon Week-End 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quoique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  je vais lancer une pétition pour que tu travailles demain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Qu'on rigole un peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Thebig au boulot! thebig au boulot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chez moi ca mijote


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 
Chez moi ca mijote  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Chez moi aussi, j'arrêtes les fiches cuisine .
Mais ça mijote


----------



## Foguenne (1 Mai 2003)

J'inscris Piwi et je mets une vieille photo en avant goût.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * J'inscris Piwi !!* 

[/QUOTE]
Salut Piwi !!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * J'inscris Piwi et je mets une vieille photo en avant goût. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
Vieille photo mais...
Déjà équipé pour nourir les belles plantes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Que du bio


----------



## tomtom (1 Mai 2003)

j'inscris Lucien


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> *





j'inscris Lucien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Génial! Il est trop laid!


----------



## tomtom (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Génial! Il est trop laid!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]








  mais, mais, Lucien ... snif


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 








  mais, mais, Lucien ... snif   * 

[/QUOTE]

Non mais il a l'air vachement gentil


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr />*



*

[/QUOTE]

C'est un pingouin ou un panda avec un gros rhume ?


----------



## tomtom (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * J'inscris Piwi et je mets une vieille photo en avant goût. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Elle est bonne la sauce bolo bio de chez delhaize?


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2003)

j'inscris Vampirax






Quel débris celui là!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr />*Quel débris celui là!*

[/QUOTE]

Tu fumes trop. Parole d'expert.


----------



## Foguenne (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 

Elle est bonne la sauce bolo bio de chez delhaize?






* 

[/QUOTE]
Excellente, ils font la végétarienne et celle avec viande, les deux sont bonnes


----------



## macinside (1 Mai 2003)

tentavive de prise de vue de ma mascotte en action (imitation belge bien connu de blob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

1) choppé la mascotte en question


----------



## macinside (1 Mai 2003)

2) on lui appuis fort dessus


----------



## macinside (1 Mai 2003)

3) on relanche le tout !


----------



## macinside (1 Mai 2003)

4) on maudit l'appareil photo parce qu'il n'a pas été assez rapide !


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2003)

c'est le gros probleme des numériques ca!


----------



## maousse (1 Mai 2003)

elle est repartie chez elle dans avec une fusée juste derrière


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 4) on maudit l'appareil photo parce qu'il n'a pas été assez rapide ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mackie vite un SMS à Alem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu dois avoir une pause lente pour les sujets en mouvement, il va t'expliquer.


----------



## macinside (1 Mai 2003)

impossible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 l'url du sujet est trop long pour un SMS


----------



## Muludovski (1 Mai 2003)

Apres un quart d'heure de négociations, mon pote  *Rin-na-foutt-de-Nico* a bien voulu s'extraire un instant de son repaire (secret, bien sûr), pour s'inscrire!


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Muludovski:</font><hr /> * Apres un quart d'heure de négociations, mon pote  Rin-na-foutt-de-Nico a bien voulu s'extraire un instant de son repaire (secret, bien sûr), pour s'inscrire!





* 

[/QUOTE]

Arrfff!!!


----------



## Foguenne (1 Mai 2003)

Come j'avais prévu que tu lancerais ce sujet TheBig, j'ai prévu quelques photos d'avance... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Piwi en avion, à la plage, en sortie, en bâteau...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mai 2003)

Hi hi !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je sens que ça va être dément !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Petit topo sur les inscriptions demain matin ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon 1er mai à Toutes et Tous ....


----------



## bebert (1 Mai 2003)

Voici iRikiki la souris ! Ici écoutant un bon vieux tube des L7

Cliquez sur l'image pour l'agrandir :


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Voici iRikiki la souris ! Ici écoutant un bon vieux tube des L7
* 

[/QUOTE]

Rock'n'Roll iRikiki la souris!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L7 c'etait rigolo ca! des filles avec du poil aux pattes comme ca on en voit pas souvent


----------



## Muludovski (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Voici iRikiki la souris !  










* 

[/QUOTE]

Elle est vraiment TROP FORTE ta souris bebert! J'adore!


----------



## bebert (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Muludovski:</font><hr /> * 

Elle est vraiment TROP FORTE ta souris bebert! J'adore! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Normal : fabrication "maison" par les petits doigts musclés de mon épouse ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est pas le "made in China" de Kernic et Panel !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
C'est pas le "made in China" de Kernic et Panel !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Arfffff !!! Attends que K&amp;P s'occupent de Rikiki .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais c'est vrai qu'elle est trop drôle...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Voici iRikiki la souris !










* 

[/QUOTE]

iRikiki mais iMaousse costaude


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2003)

La vérité TheBig, c'est que de retour ce matin,
j'ai essayé de convaincre la patronne de la
boutique de mascottes de me laisser entrer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Pas moyen !! même les oursonnes font le 1 Mai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS: Félicitations à Mame Bebert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de la belle ouvrage.
(j'avions pas tout lù)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2003)

Bon c'est arrangé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








J'inscris *Omar*


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mai 2003)

Scarab excccccccccccccccccellent


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mai 2003)

faut arreter la j'ai plus un calcif de propre!


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mai 2003)

Je sais pas le votre mais moi le mien (dit-il sur le même ton que les mères à la sortie de l'école...)
 je peux pas le lâcher des yeux une minute si non il se cache direct dans le frigo à boisson.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> *  le frigo à boisson.     * 

[/QUOTE]

Le Frigibière quoi !


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr /> * 

Le Frigibière quoi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Pour le moment oui
j'organise une dégustation de bière mardi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vous pouvez venir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (33 rue des Haies à Arlon)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * La vérité TheBig, c'est que de retour ce matin,
j'ai essayé de convaincre la patronne de la
boutique de mascottes de me laisser entrer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas moyen !! même les oursonnes font le 1 Mai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
T'as vu !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Il l'embrasse !!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






En plus, t'as vu sa dégaine à ce gros truc fourruré ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (celui à gauche bien entendu !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2003)

Petit point rapide sur les inscriptions à ce jour :

Bébert avec iRikiki
jpmiss avec Vampirax
Finn (mascotte encore à enregistrer)
Blob et ses bouteilles
Foguenne avec Piwi
Tomtom avec Lucien
Mackie avec son truc bleu
Muludovki avec Rin-na-foutt
Petit Scarabée avec Omar
Thebig avec K&amp;P

...ça yest ! on est 10 !!! modéros et/ou admins siouplait, une petite agrafe en haut du Bar !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour les non encore inscrits, vous avez encore le temps jusque fin mai !!! (clôture 31 mai !)

ps : rien n'empêche aux participants inscrits de commencer à déposer leurs photos "extraordinaires" en les numérotant à chaque message ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Petit rappel : les photos doivent êtres originales, sans trucages, et avoir un caractère vraiment exceptionnel... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne chance à Toutes et à Tous !!!


----------



## omar (2 Mai 2003)

Cet enfoiré de scarabée a bouffé Aïchatte ma fiancée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Tout allait bien jusqu'à 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je sais pas si je vais faire long feu


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Omar:</font><hr /> *




* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon ap'


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Omar:</font><hr /> * Cet enfoiré de scarabée a bouffé Aïchatte ma fiancée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]





 Effectivement, ça ne se fait pas ! le grand défi doit rester réglo !!!
En réparation, tu pourrais peut-être te servir de Petit Scarabée comme mascotte provisoire.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Dommage ... on en pincait tous pour Aïchatte.....


----------



## omar (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 

En réparation, tu pourrais peut-être te servir de Petit Scarabée comme mascotte provisoire.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

J'vais avoir du mal il est parti sous les cocotiers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sans moi


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Omar:</font><hr /> * 
J'vais avoir du mal il est parti sous les cocotiers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sans moi* 

[/QUOTE]
Arrrrrrrrrrrrrffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Arrête ... le "truc fourré" est trop dément !!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : t'es pas mal non plus !!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2003)

Une chanson de circonstance pour Carab et son nouveau copain : ici.









(Joli travail, Omar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## omar (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> *

(Joli travail, Omar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE] 

C'est Chouchou qui me l'a fait, avec mes grosses pinces tu penses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Euh carab n'est pas mon copain, il a du corail d'AÏchatte sur les mains


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Omar:</font><hr />*Euh carab n'est pas mon copain, il a du corail d'AÏchatte sur les mains  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

[/QUOTE]

Je parlais du gros poilu à côté de Carab. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Note :* À l'attention de ceux qui ne connaîtraient pas encore Carab, c'est le gros poilu à côté de l'ours.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 

Je parlais du gros poilu à côté de Carab. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est *une* grosse poilue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je crois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 [/b] 

[/QUOTE]
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 

Note : À l'attention de ceux qui ne connaîtraient pas encore Carab, c'est le gros poilu à côté de l'ours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

'foiré 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Oui mais moi je suis pas "mal léché" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'achète le miel en barrils


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Omar:</font><hr /> * 

J'vais avoir du mal il est parti sous les cocotiers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sans moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Hi Hi!
Je vois qu'on peut pas vous lmaisser une journée! On reviens et paf crise de rire dans la foulée! J'vais avoir des abdos en béton moi!


----------



## legritch (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Omar:</font><hr /> * 

Euh carab n'est pas mon copain, il a du corail d'AÏchatte sur les mains  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
Te laisse pas faire, met le hola Omar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Désolé


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par legritch:</font><hr /> * 
Te laisse pas faire, met le hola Omar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Désolé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]








 Ouais ! vas-y molo, Omar !!


----------



## omar (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par legritch:</font><hr /> * 
Te laisse pas faire, met le hola Omar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Désolé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

T'inquiètes je vais le finir à l'Américaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le carab !! non mais


----------



## legritch (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 








 Ouais ! vas-y molo, Omar !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]








 Tes prédécesseurs, les Omars d'alors, te regardent...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_P.S. : Un peu lourde celle-là... Mais bon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par legritch:</font><hr /> * 








 Tes prédécesseurs, les Omars d'alors, te regardent...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



P.S. : Un peu lourde celle-là... Mais bon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 * 

[/QUOTE]
Fais gaffe sinon j'appelle le homard sheriff !!!!


----------



## legritch (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Omar:</font><hr /> * 

T'inquiètes je vais le finir à l'Américaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le carab !! non mais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]









 Vas-y! Envoie la sauce!


----------



## omar (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Fais gaffe sinon j'appelle le homard sheriff !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui c'est moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hihi


----------



## omar (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Omar:</font><hr /> * 

Oui c'est moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Le premier qui bronche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je lui passe les pinces


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Omar:</font><hr /> * 

Le premier qui bronche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je lui passe les pinces 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi j'en pince déjà pour toi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'en pince et des meilleures ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 pouf pouf pouf


----------



## legritch (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Omar:</font><hr /> * 

Oui c'est moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hihi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]
Ça me rappelle un sketch des muppets avec le cuisiner suédois qui voulait mettre un homard à cuire dans la marmite... Tout à coups surgissent des homards géants en tenue de cowboys, pistolets à la main... Trop marrant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelqu'un aurait-il trouvé cette vidéo sur internet? Il me semblait qu'elle était sur le site des muppets mais je ne l'ai pas vue...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par legritch:</font><hr /> * 
 le cuisiner qui voulait mettre un homard à cuire dans la marmite...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui c'est moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








(au point ou j'en suis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mai 2003)

Arrrrrgh !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Omar m'a tuer !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_pardon elle est très nulle celle-là .... je sors par la petite porte ..._


----------



## omar (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Moi j'en pince déjà pour toi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

En tout cas le carab il en pince grave  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Quittons la rive
Partons à la dérive...
Bla bli Bla bla... il lui fait le grand jeu


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Arrrrrgh !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Omar m'a tuer !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





pardon elle est très nulle celle-là .... je sors par la petite porte ... * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Omar:</font><hr /> * 

En tout cas le carab il en pince grave  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Quittons la rive
Partons à la dérive...
Bla bli Bla bla... il lui fait le grand jeu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

Encore!


----------



## bebert (4 Mai 2003)

Petit échauffement :


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Petit échauffement : 



* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu mets du gruyére en fond d'écran ?


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mai 2003)

c'est le piège ou la souris qui est hi-tech?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Petit échauffement : 
* 

[/QUOTE]
Elle est "top" Rikiki !!!! J'ai du mal à maintenir K&amp;P en place... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : P....... d'iDisk !!!


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (4 Mai 2003)

je viens de suivre votre trip et les ptits nouveaux peuvent participer à votre defix???


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par te_prend_pa_la_tete:</font><hr /> * je viens de suivre votre trip et les ptits nouveaux peuvent participer à votre defix???






* 

[/QUOTE]

Voir  ici


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mai 2003)

Mais je pense que thebig sera heureux d'enregistrer ta mascotte dès maintenant. 
Welcome


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (4 Mai 2003)

Un bon vieux flood chez les OsX! Ca peut le faire...

Je vais essayer ça tout de suite avec un de mes bon vieux smiley






et merci je vais aller chercher ma mascotte!


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (4 Mai 2003)

et voila je les ai un peu taquiné mais c pas méchant parce que je les connais pas trop lol

bonne journée  vous tous et à bientot


fan_club_thebiglebosky


----------



## bebert (5 Mai 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mai 2003)

Arrffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Tes accessoires sont tops ! .... surtout le verre de Westmalle !!!


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> *







* 

[/QUOTE]

ça expliquerai l'état de mes verre


----------



## nato kino (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

ça expliquerai l'état de mes verre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Pas que des verres !!


----------



## krystof (5 Mai 2003)

Je pensais qu'il parlait des vers.


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Pas que des verres !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















* 

[/QUOTE]

pas trés a jour !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 3 des 4 G4 ne sont plus la, idem pour l'ibook


----------



## nato kino (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

pas trés a jour !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 3 des 4 G4 ne sont plus la, idem pour l'ibook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Mais l'odeur, elle, est toujours là


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (5 Mai 2003)

bonjour tout le monde voici ma mascotte... je tiens à dire que dans son aventure il rencontrera peut être d'autres mascottes.( le choix a été difficile) mais j'inscris Muggy!







fait chier pas moyen de diminuer la taille de l'image comment je fais????


----------



## bebert (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par te_prend_pa_la_tete:</font><hr /> *
fait chier pas moyen de diminuer la taille de l'image comment je fais????    * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu veux parler de la taille en octets ? Parce que si c'est la taille en pixels, je trouve l'image un peu trop petite !


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (6 Mai 2003)

je veux dire que l'image prend beaucoup de place sur le post! vi en pixel c'est pas des masses...


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par te_prend_pa_la_tete:</font><hr /> * je veux dire que l'image prend beaucoup de place sur le post! vi en pixel c'est pas des masses...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Moins de 8 Ko c'est pas si enorme que ca...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

OK, on enregistre Muggy et on fait le point sur les inscriptions en fin de semaine ..... (avec Muggy on devrait plutôt dire en "faim" de semaine, si j'en crois ton post dans un autre thread... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (6 Mai 2003)

ui t'as raison...en faim si c'était bien du choco mais bon ne nous perdons pas dans ces bétises ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par te_prend_pa_la_tete:</font><hr /> *mais bon ne nous perdons pas dans ces bétises ...   * 

[/QUOTE]
On voit qu'il n'y a pas longtemps que tu postes dans le bar !!!


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (6 Mai 2003)

ok je vois donc on peut se lacher sans retenu!!!!!!


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (6 Mai 2003)

NONONONONON pas toi Muggy....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par te_prend_pa_la_tete:</font><hr /> * NONONONONON pas toi Muggy....
* 

[/QUOTE]
...Tu ne serais pas du côté de Louvain-La-Neuve par hasard...


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (6 Mai 2003)

hum...ça ya fallut que je prenne une photo d'un côté inconnu de lln....je suis grillééééééééééééé


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (6 Mai 2003)

au fait on la voit l'image en entière de muggy prêt à sauter


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par te_prend_pa_la_tete:</font><hr /> * au fait on la voit l'image en entière de muggy prêt à sauter   * 

[/QUOTE]
Ben ouais ! ça fait un quart d'heure que je suis en bas pour le rattraper !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : j'étais sûr d'avoir reconnu LLN !


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (6 Mai 2003)

Damn....je pensais pourtant pas trop avoir montré pour pas a voir de doute. hihihihi

enfin ici avec muggy on se marre bien...

génial l'accordéon et il me semblait bien avoir reconnu le barbecue


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

J'ai un doute grave ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ne me dis pas que t'aimes la pêche et que tu as quelque chose à voir avec les Agros !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : en plus, Muggy me dit quelque chose...!!!


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (6 Mai 2003)

et bien je vois pas moi je suis ingénieur civil en informatique! et  que puis je faire pour vous prouver que mugg n'est pas votre muggy!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

Ouf ! Tu me rassures ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'avais un doute parce que je connais du monde à LLN et que ce ne seraient pas les derniers à monter une bonne blague !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Alors, excuse-moi et reprenons.....


----------



## bebert (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Ouf ! Tu me rassures ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'avais un doute parce que je connais du monde à LLN et que ce ne seraient pas les derniers à monter une bonne blague !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Alors, excuse-moi et reprenons..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

À quoi tu as reconnu où il habitait ?


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (6 Mai 2003)

enfin pour te rassurer voici des photos du commissariat pour te prouver qu'il ne s'agit pas du ton muggy


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (6 Mai 2003)




----------



## Yann-Bleiz (6 Mai 2003)

Si vous acceptez les anciens posteurs de Mac Gé devenus plus que simple lecteur par manque de temps (vivement les 35 h! !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) , je vais me trouver de quoi relever le defix de mon big adoré, adulé, adicté (ou plutôt adictant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), adorable, et ad'ment ("meuhhh") fort!


A dans quelques jours (le temps que je fasse mon choix, et que mon coolpix chauffe!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Mai 2003)

Je viens juste pour confirmer ma participation au jeu même si dans l'immédiat je ne peux me prononcer sur le choix de la mascotte : y a pas mal de peluche ici, alors c'est dur dur de choisir, d'autant que certaines veulent préserver leur intimité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Petit problème supplémentaire : je n'ai pas de numérique !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Mais bon je vais tenter de me débrouiller quand même.

Au fait, thebig, on a jusqu'à septembre, c'est bien çà pour déposer ses photos ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par te_prend_pa_la_tete:</font><hr /> * enfin pour te rassurer voici des photos du commissariat pour te prouver qu'il ne s'agit pas du ton muggy
* 

[/QUOTE]










...il est marrant Muggy !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:</font><hr /> * Si vous acceptez les anciens posteurs de Mac Gé devenus plus que simple lecteur par manque de temps * 

[/QUOTE]
Il ne manquerait plus qu'on ne t'accepte pas mon Yann !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Heureux de te revoir par minou Arf !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *
Au fait, thebig, on a jusqu'à septembre, c'est bien çà pour déposer ses photos ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
...jusqu'à fin septembre (si tout le monde est d'accord ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
...ça risque bien d'être chaud !!!


----------



## barbarella (6 Mai 2003)

c'est quoi la règle exactement ? La flemme de tout relire


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * c'est quoi la règle exactement ? La flemme de tout relire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu te choisis une "mascotte" ... tu la fais enregistrer ici dans le thread (nom et photo) ... ensuite, tu as jusque fin septembre pour la photographier dans une situation exceptionnelle (mais vraiment exceptionnelle !) - exemple : tu réussis à la faire bisouter par Pierce Brosnan et tu photographies la scéne... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ou alors, sortant sa tête du slip d'un Chippendale etc... etc...


----------



## barbarella (6 Mai 2003)

OK je récupère mon appareil, et je vous présenterai "bobo" un chic type qui partage ma vie depuis toujours.

P.S. Thebig aurais-tu les coordonnées de Pierce Brosnan ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *
P.S. Thebig aurais-tu les coordonnées de Pierce Brosnan ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]







Non ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 quand j'entends parler de lui, je fais des bonds (hihi !)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






... ma femme le trouve "extraordinaire" ... alors, ben il m'emmerde !!!


----------



## barbarella (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 








Non ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 quand j'entends parler de lui, je fais des bonds (hihi !)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






... ma femme le trouve "extraordinaire" ... alors, ben il m'emmerde !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Je te comprends, c'est vrai qu'il a un beau brushing


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
À quoi tu as reconnu où il habitait ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
hihi ! La borne d'incendie rouge typique du campus universitaire de LLN !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Je te comprends, c'est vrai qu'il a un beau brushing
* 

[/QUOTE]
Pfffffffffffffffffffffff !!!


----------



## bebert (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
hihi ! La borne d'incendie rouge typique du campus universitaire de LLN !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

C'était le seul indice "troublant" que j'ai remarqué sur la photo mais je n'aurais jamais cru que ces bornes étaient unique en Belgique !

PS : Quelle culture et quelle perspicacité !


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (6 Mai 2003)

ouep c'est vrai que c'est bien joué mais faut habiter LLN pour voir ca c'est pas possible?


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (6 Mai 2003)

euh fait bonjour tout le monde....je vais aller me boire un ptit café croissant now.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par te_prend_pa_la_tete:</font><hr /> * ouep c'est vrai que c'est bien joué mais faut habiter LLN pour voir ca c'est pas possible?
* 

[/QUOTE]
Faut dire qu'à LLN on les confond parfois avec des pompes à bière...!!!


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (6 Mai 2003)

hum dit dons the BIg en parlant de chopes ce ne serait pas toi la????!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par te_prend_pa_la_tete:</font><hr /> * hum dit dons the BIg en parlant de chopes ce ne serait pas toi la????!!!!
* 

[/QUOTE]
Là, je crois plutôt que c'est mon pote Rico .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...Quoique, ça me ressemble un peu quand même...


----------



## ricchy (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Tu te choisis une "mascotte" ... tu la fais enregistrer ici dans le thread (nom et photo) ...   * 

[/QUOTE]
Bien le bonjour, je vais tenter l'expérience avec vous, heum avec elle plutôt:


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (6 Mai 2003)

bienvenue! m'a l'air aussi sympathique...

c'est parti l'aventure va bientot commencer


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * 
Bien le bonjour, je vais tenter l'expérience avec vous, heum avec elle plutôt:
* 

[/QUOTE]
Bienvenue Richy - je t'inscris donc avec Sancho !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : ça promet !!!


----------



## ricchy (6 Mai 2003)

De temps en temps il y aura en


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

De pire en pire ....!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : je me demande si j'ai eu vraiment une bonne idée avec ce thread !!!


----------



## Sebang (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
hihi ! La borne d'incendie rouge typique du campus universitaire de LLN !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Trop balaise thebig, franchement je crois qu'on s'incline tous (que vas-tu faire ?)... Un coup de pied latéral renversé ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * 
Un coup de pied latéral renversé ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Je me tâte : De Ashi Baraï pour commencer ... si ça ne marche pas Ippon Seoi Nage suivi d'un Sutemi ultra-planant... - en cas d'échec, coup de boule tout simplement...


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

je souhaiterais inscrire mon boubou, thebig...

voilà boubou :


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

boubou aime la leffe triple :







boubou est aussi très sociable, c'est un gentil petit nounours prêt à se lancer dans les défis les plus fous...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

Ouh ! qu'il est mignon boubou !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Salut Obi Wan - j'inscris donc boubou pour la grande aventure.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : fais gaffe à la Leffe Triple ... il aurait pas un peu la goutte Boubou ... rapport à ses pieds...


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * fais gaffe à la Leffe Triple ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

on me le dit à chaque fois, et à chaque fois je me fait piéger qd même


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2003)

Petit point rapide sur les inscriptions à ce jour :

Bébert avec iRikiki
jpmiss avec Vampirax
Finn (mascotte encore à enregistrer)
Blob et ses bouteilles
Foguenne avec Piwi
Tomtom avec Lucien
Mackie avec son truc bleu
Muludovki avec Rin-na-foutt
Petit Scarabée avec Omar
Te prend pa la tete avec Muggy
Yann Bleiz (mascotte à enregistrer)
Barbarella (Bobo à enregistrer)
Richy avec Sancho
Obi Wan avec Boubou
Thebig avec K&amp;P

Ouf !


----------



## tomtom (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * boubou aime la leffe triple :







boubou est aussi très sociable, c'est un gentil petit nounours prêt à se lancer dans les défis les plus fous...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Et pas encombrant avec ça


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2003)

Et pour rappel :

Inscriptions jusqu'au 31 mai 
Dépôt des photos du 1er juin au 30 septembre
Délibération et votes : première semaine d'octobre
Résultats : le vendredi 10 octobre
Remise des prix et diplômes : à voir !!!!!

Que la Force soit avec nous (ça me fait penser que ça fait un bail que je n'ai plus croisé le post avec Jedimac...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## obi wan (7 Mai 2003)

hé hé... en plus il me coûte très cher en Leffe


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 
Et pas encombrant avec ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Arfff ! Je n'avais pas vu les proportions ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : pour la photo dans le décolleté d'Avril Lavigne, c'est râpé !!!!


----------



## obi wan (7 Mai 2003)

le rêve ultime (si on peut appeler ça un rêve, plutôt un but) de boubou est de se faire prendre (en photo, je précise pour les esprits mal tournés) sur les épaules d'un CRS...


----------



## obi wan (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Arfff ! Je n'avais pas vu les proportions ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : pour la photo dans le décolleté d'Avril Lavigne, c'est râpé !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas grave... j'irai à sa place et il prendra la photo


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * le rêve ultime (si on peut appeler ça un rêve, plutôt un but) de boubou est de se faire prendre (en photo, je précise pour les esprits mal tournés) sur les épaules d'un CRS...   * 

[/QUOTE]
Très bonne idée Obi Wan ! Avec le poids que doit faire Boubou, ça nous fera un CRS de moins sans grands efforts (Ah, si j'avais eu Boubou en '68 !!!)


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> *Yann Bleiz (mascotte à enregistrer)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Merci de ton acceuil, Big! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il faut juste que je la retrouve, que je la baptise (elle était trop moche pour avoir un nom, la pauvre, quand j'étais pt'io!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) et qu je la prenne en photo! Ca va chi*r, les p'tits gars!


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (7 Mai 2003)

tiens au fait pour le sérieux du projet, je suppose qu'aucun montage n'est accepté????

merci

bonne soirée à tous et a bientot


----------



## tomtom (7 Mai 2003)

Cela va de soi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> *
Seule condition : que la situation soit bien réelle et qu'aucun montage ne soit fait par après...la photo doit être originale et non truquée !!!
* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## barbarella (8 Mai 2003)

Et voici bobo :

- profil droit 






- de face 






- profil gauche


----------



## barbarella (8 Mai 2003)

bobo ne rate jamais son feuilleton quotidien


----------



## barbarella (8 Mai 2003)

Thebig le fait beaucoup rire


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2003)

Arrrrffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mimi tout plein  ton Bobo Barbarella !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



OK ! Barbarella enregistrée avec Bobo !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez ... aux suivant(e)s !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Thebig le fait beaucoup rire
* 

[/QUOTE]
...pas beau de se moquer !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Arf !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2003)

Je profite du fait d'être dans ce thread pour vous communiquer un premier amendement au règlement général du concours :

Art. 1er : il est permis de photographier sa mascotte avec n'importe quelle personnalité du monde de la mode, de la musique, de l'art, du cinéma, etc... etc... SAUF avec Lorie !!!

A ceux qui seraient tentés de me demander : "et pourquoi ?" - je répondrais "parce que !" .....

De toutes manières, celui qui est à l'origine de cet amendement se reconnaîtra....


----------



## barbarella (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...pas beau de se moquer !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Arf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est vrai qu'il n'y a pas de quoi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2003)

Euh ! Barbarella ...!!! Par hasard, tu n'aurais rien d'autre de plus intéressant à faire ?????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Déjà qu'il y en déjà un qui glande à mort, alors autant qu'on ne soit pas deux....!!!


----------



## barbarella (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Euh ! Barbarella ...!!! Par hasard, tu n'aurais rien d'autre de plus intéressant à faire ?????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













Déjà qu'il y en déjà un qui glande à mort, alors autant qu'on ne soit pas deux....!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est ce qu'on appelle le deux en un, ça m'amuse et ça occupe ma fille.
D'ailleurs elle a insisté pour afficher son troll et sa nouvelle coupe


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2003)

S'il est féminin, j'aurais tendance à dire "Troll de dame" !!!! Arrrfffff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : excuses...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
C'est ce qu'on appelle le deux en un, ça m'amuse et ça occupe ma fille.
* 

[/QUOTE]
Bisous à ta fille !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : j'ai mis la photo en "petit" pour qu'elle ne prenne pas peur !!!


----------



## barbarella (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Bisous à ta fille !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : j'ai mis la photo en "petit" pour qu'elle ne prenne pas peur !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*

[/QUOTE]

Tu as bien fait à son âge on est très impressionnable


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Tu as bien fait à son âge on est très impressionnable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]







Dis-lui que je suis un gros troll ... ça la fera rire...!!!


----------



## barbarella (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 







Dis-lui que je suis un gros troll ... ça la fera rire...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors, attention à ta coupe


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Alors, attention à ta coupe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Bof ! Pour ce qu'il en reste.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : j'évite de me montrer "vu de dos"... Arf !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2003)

...quelque chose de plus mignon et qui va la faire craquer...


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (9 Mai 2003)

et the big c'est quoi cette photo de poupée russe...c'est que t'es pas mal...lol

c'est un montage ou koi...


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (9 Mai 2003)

c'est quoi cte merde on voit plus mes images
 je comprends pas ce qui se passe c'est peut etre mon serveur ftp mais j'y ai accès???HEELP!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par te_prend_pa_la_tete:</font><hr /> * et the big c'est quoi cette photo de poupée russe...c'est que t'es pas mal...lol
c'est un montage ou koi...
* 

[/QUOTE]
Salut TPPLT !!!!! non non ! pas de montage, rien que du vrai photographié lors d'une virée en Hollande......


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par te_prend_pa_la_tete:</font><hr /> * c'est quoi cte merde on voit plus mes images
je comprends pas ce qui se passe c'est peut etre mon serveur ftp mais j'y ai accès???HEELP!!!!   * 

[/QUOTE]
Héhé ! c'est comme ça qu'on élimine les concurrents dangereux..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Non sérieux, restarte ton ordi, rétablis la connexion avec le serveur ftp et tente un transfert de fichier en download et en upload ! si ça marche, je ne vois pas où est le problème...


----------



## bebert (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Je profite du fait d'être dans ce thread pour vous communiquer un premier amendement au règlement général du concours :

Art. 1er : il est permis de photographier sa mascotte avec n'importe quelle personnalité du monde de la mode, de la musique, de l'art, du cinéma, etc... etc... SAUF avec Lorie !!!

A ceux qui seraient tentés de me demander : "et pourquoi ?" - je répondrais "parce que !" .....

De toutes manières, celui qui est à l'origine de cet amendement se reconnaîtra.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]

Ma mascotte est en colère : 






C'est pourquoi, j'ai décidé de retirer mon iRikiki.


----------



## toph (9 Mai 2003)

j'inscris vaco

 Face





Profil droit







Profil gauche






?????





Piwi , fais comme moi , tu prends les bières et tu t'éloigne le + possible du stock de bibines. Tu sais bien que tu te fais choper dans la minute , ton Foguenne il y est toujours à la source à bière !!


----------



## toph (9 Mai 2003)

C'est quoi ce truc ,machin horrible à la Mackie qui traine chez moi!!!






*Vaco viiittte sauve toi de là ,* c'est peut-être radioactif cette connerie ?






Oui , voilà je préfère te voir avec les lapins même tout proche des poubelles ,






Ben , tu sais bien qu'on varien te dire si restes là au chaud !


----------



## macinside (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr /> *    C'est quoi ce truc ,machin horrible à la Mackie qui traine chez moi!!!





* 

[/QUOTE]

ta quoi contre hantaro ?


----------



## toph (9 Mai 2003)

C'est qui , hantaro ?

  S'il est pas radioactif, il à rien à craindre !!


----------



## macinside (9 Mai 2003)

c'est un hamster


----------



## toph (9 Mai 2003)

c'est la tête verte qui m'inquiète .


----------



## Sebang (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * c'est un hamster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est un hamster radioactif *et* moche.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
Ma mascotte est en colère : 
C'est pourquoi, j'ai décidé de retirer mon iRikiki.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









* 

[/QUOTE]
Non non non !!!!!!!!! Pas question de retirer son Rikiki (sauf, bien entendu dans certains cas bien précis où les précautions d'usage en matière de contraception n'ont pas été respectées ...... mais qu'est-ce que je raconte... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
Reprenons :
Art 2 : tout candidat dûment enregistré qui se retire avant la fin de l'acte, en l'occurrence, le concours du grand défix, sera redevable d'une somme de 1000 Euros à payer sur le compte qui lui sera communiqué par message privé (compte en Belgique naturellement)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Alors, Bébert ...... j'attend pour prendre note de ta décision ?????????????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr /> *  j'inscris vaco
* 

[/QUOTE]
OK toph ! Je t'inscris avec vaco...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Quant au truc "à la Mackie" il est évident qu'on ne peut pas l'accepter ... en effet, ce thread se doit de garder un minimum de sérieux et d'image de marque....en plus, y'a la fille de Barbarella qui nous regarde !!!


----------



## jeanba3000 (11 Mai 2003)

boujour les ptits garçons, j'peux v'nir jouer avec vous ?


----------



## Foguenne (11 Mai 2003)

Elle est vraiment craquante ta mascote Jeanba.
Je vote pour elle à coup sur. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(oula, je dois être en manque moi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## maousse (11 Mai 2003)

oui foguenne ! et c'est quoi son p'tit nom ?


----------



## Sebang (11 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeanba3000:</font><hr /> * boujour les ptits garçons, j'peux v'nir jouer avec vous ?



* 

[/QUOTE]

Nan mais sans rire, elle est jolie pour une poupée... Ça change de Barbie et consort... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ça serait pas Blythe ou une de ses copines par hasard ?


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (11 Mai 2003)

c kler kel a un certain charme et ca pourrait etre intéressant de voir comment elle s'en sort...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2003)

OK on inscrit Jeanba avec ... ???? Euh ..avec..... ?????


----------



## jeanba3000 (11 Mai 2003)

boujour, j'ai bien dormi mais je ne suis pas encore très bien réveillée

je m'appelle Tiny Mini, je suis une petite blythe et je mesure 12 cm. c'est bien pour mon age, non ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeanba3000:</font><hr /> * je suis une petite blythe et je mesure 12 cm.* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est quoi une blythe ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




12 cm ? ....


----------



## jeanba3000 (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

C'est quoi une blythe ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

toutes les réponses ici, là, et même en vidéo


----------



## Sebang (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeanba3000:</font><hr /> *je m'appelle Tiny Mini, je suis une petite blythe et je mesure 12 cm. c'est bien pour mon age, non ?




* 

[/QUOTE]

Non non, vraiment, sans rire, qu'est-ce qu'elle est mignonne comme poupée !
Un charme que n'ont pas toutes les poupées.
"Salut poupée !" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi qui hésitais à offrir une Blythe à ma copine, je sens que ça va être fait dans pas longtemps.


----------



## Nexka (12 Mai 2003)

Euh moi j'aime pas trop la Blythe, c vrai kelle a l'air innofencive, mais je la voie bien attendre kon s'endorme pour se la jouer a Chucky!! Non sérieux, elle a une téte a cacher qqch, ça me donne la chair de poule...
Bon dés ke g récupérée une web cam j'inscris Maitre Sprinter... Reservez moi une place please...

Nexka


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Mai 2003)

Au fait thebig, pour le grand defix on a le droit de prendre en photo Petit-Pas en compagnie d'un ancien Président de la République ? (prerima a un coup à jouer parait-il ...)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2003)

Quoi !!!!! Jeanba a une blythe de 12 cms ????????????????? et il s'en vante ?????????????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Au fait thebig, pour le grand defix on a le droit de prendre en photo Petit-Pas en compagnie d'un ancien Président de la République ? (prerima a un coup à jouer parait-il ...)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Sans problème s'il est encore vivant !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Sinon, ce serait un peu morbide et pas dans la ligne joviale du thread !!!


----------



## tomtom (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Sans problème s'il est encore vivant !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Sinon, ce serait un peu morbide et pas dans la ligne joviale du thread !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Bien que ... 
Si c'est bien mis en scène


----------



## jeanba3000 (14 Mai 2003)

*bin y a plus personne qui joue avec moi ?*


----------



## nato kino (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeanba3000:</font><hr /> * bin y a plus personne qui joue avec moi ? 




* 

[/QUOTE]

nan, t'as plus de bras...!!


----------



## omar (16 Mai 2003)

Toujours en vacances le carab  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quand le carab n'est pas là, le Omar... y Lou oh ma Lou Ô Marylou


----------



## melaure (16 Mai 2003)

Sympa le sous-marin. D'autant plus qu'une école de construction navale en a construit un qui sera bientôt exposé ...


----------



## Muludovski (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> *  ou alors, sortant sa tête du slip d'un Chippendale etc... etc... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










* 

[/QUOTE]

Scuse, ZeuBig, mais ça, Rina' l'a deja fait... C'est juste qu'on voit pas mes muxles sur la photo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










La preuve (Petit rappel):


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Muludovski:</font><hr /> * 
Scuse, ZeuBig, mais ça, Rina' l'a deja fait... C'est juste qu'on voit pas mes muxles sur la photo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









La preuve (Petit rappel):
* 

[/QUOTE]
Horreur sans nom !!! Mais que fait la SPR (Société Protectrice des Rin-à-foutt) !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : j'aurais bien essayé avec K&amp;P mais je n'ai plus de place pour les mettre !!!! Arf ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Amitiés Muludovski...


----------



## Foguenne (25 Mai 2003)

DJ Piwi.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juin 2003)

Et voici la première photo "officielle" présentée par Bébert ! ............ça commence fort !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bébert :


----------



## Sebang (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Et voici la première photo "officielle" présentée par Bébert ! ............ça commence fort !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bébert :
* 

[/QUOTE]

C est moi ou il a la braguette ouverte notre CRS ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * 
C est moi ou il a la braguette ouverte notre CRS ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
...normal ! il vient d'en sortir son rikiki !!! Arfffff


----------



## bebert (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * 

C est moi ou il a la braguette ouverte notre CRS ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, je crois que c'est une combinaison qui s'ouvre par le haut ou par le bas. Franchement y'en a qui on l'esprit mal tourné !


----------



## Sebang (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Non, je crois que c'est une combinaison qui s'ouvre par le haut ou par le bas. Franchement y'en a qui on l'esprit mal tourné !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Va falloir mener une enquête ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le CRS a-t-il la braguette ouverte ? Oui/non/peut-être/rien à foutre, rayez les mentions inutiles.


----------



## bebert (2 Juin 2003)

Ranafout !


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juin 2003)

Bravo bebert. Ca va pas etre facile a battre ca


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Bravo bebert. Ca va pas etre facile a battre ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Mais si, mais si !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Attendez ! début juillet je rencontre JCV avec K&amp;P... ça va dégager dur !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...patience...!!!


----------



## maousse (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Et pour rappel :

Inscriptions jusqu'au 31 mai  .... * 

[/QUOTE]Hé, bonjour tout le monde, j'ai un pote à vous présenter, mais avec 2 jours de retard, c'est grave ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il s'appelle cicatrix, il fourbit ses armes pour rattraper son retard, si vous l'acceptez... (et sinon, attention, il vous la coupe ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2003)

Et à la demande générale (et particulière d'anntraxh), je procède de façon olympique à une petite remontée de thread !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



N'oubliez pas vos APN en partant et rendez-vous ici avec vos oeuvres !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2003)

Euh ! Maousse ! C'est OK pour ta "chose" là !!!!!


----------



## bebert (2 Septembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Les aventures d'hier m'ont donné une petite idée...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bon alors ? J'ai gagné par forfait ?


----------



## molgow (4 Septembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bébert :



Et alors?? Personne d'autres ne veut essayer de faire mieux que Bébert? (génial cette photo au passage!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )

J'ai lu tout le thread.. et je me réjouissais vraiment de regarder vos exploits!


----------



## jeanba3000 (5 Septembre 2003)

hmmm chadore les sssouriiis
mmmiaaaaoaooowwwww


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2003)

Bon c'est le moment de reparler de Piwi...


----------



## anntraxh (20 Septembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Petit point rapide sur les inscriptions à ce jour :
> 
> Bébert avec iRikiki
> jpmiss avec Vampirax
> ...



ah ouais ... bon, heu , koike, on a oublié, heu ... à part Bébert et Foguenne
rien de plus ??? 











 .... bande de lâches !!!


----------



## bebert (20 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est le moment de reparler de Piwi...



Argh ! J'avais pas vu la performance de Piwi ! 
Ça fait un concurrent sérieux pour le défunt iRikiki !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Septembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> le défunt iRikiki !



n'y avait-il pas une soeur en phase de conception prévue ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ( _TheBig m'a laché son nom via mp : iRikekette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_ )


----------



## bebert (22 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> n'y avait-il pas une soeur en phase de conception prévue ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (27 Décembre 2003)

Gnaaa m'a envoyé quelques photos ...


----------

